# Agility set



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi SM family, 

What do you guys think of this? I'm thinking of getting it and putting it on my deck in my backyard


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like great fun


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Ha,ha, it even comes with a Shetland sheep dog, you never have to feed or cleanup after.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Is this for dogs, I mean full size? Or is it a toy? For that price it may be a toy?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Honey Iam Afraid It is A Toy Set. But what a great Idea.*
*Nickee**


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

It's for real.

My only question/concern:is the table and tire adjustable? That's way to high for a Maltese.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It is a toy. Like a Barbie size set. Not one a dog could actually use.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

That gave me a good laugh at first. I was like " wow maybe Maddie needs one " until I read the reviews saying they used it for their hamster. It does look super cute and fun though.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a toy for a child to play with not for a dog. It is a barbie size type toy. My daughter would love this. Thanks for the idea. You fooled me at first LOL


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol! It's a toy but if you are serious about wanting a real set for a small dog, you can find them on eBay for less than $100. We got one for my son's toy Aussie.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

These would be great idea for training your fluff.. I realize this is a toy, but should you get agility set, they are pricey for the SAFE ones. I checked them out.. The real one you prob wouldn't leave set up anyway...too expensive. 
xxxx


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

OMG boy do I feel stupid LOL it was just under the pet section and I assumed it was for dogs :blink:. Good thing I didn't buy it but it looks fun


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL dont beat yourself up, I went to go and take a look and its confusing on how they have it presented!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> OMG boy do I feel stupid LOL it was just under the pet section and I assumed it was for dogs :blink:. Good thing I didn't buy it but it looks fun


LOL Shirley! That is pretty funny - but what a cute toy! I might have to get it for my daughter to go with her Breyer horses!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

luvsmalts said:


> Ha,ha, it even comes with a Shetland sheep dog, *you never have to feed or cleanup after*.


:HistericalSmiley:


jenna123 said:


> OMG boy do I feel stupid LOL it was just under the pet section and I assumed it was for dogs :blink:. Good thing I didn't buy it but it looks fun


Shirley - I've been fooled by things like that myself. Don't feel bad. It's a really cute toy for kids who love dogs!! Now if you can figure out how to turn the "Honey I Shrunk the Kids" technology into "Honey I Shrunk the Maltese," you'll be in business. :chili::chili: :HistericalSmiley:


----------

